# 8th annual revolutionary ramble bicycle tour



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Its open for registration, this is a great ride... if your in the area or have the weekend free "June 11th... 

...I have no affiliation with the organizers and sponsors. I have just been a rider in the last 7 events and enjoyed everyone of them... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

8th Annual Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour ? New Start Point: 475 South Street, Morris Township, NJ
8th Annual Revolutionary Ramble Bicycle Tour ? New Start Point: 475 South Street, Morris Township, NJ

Choice of six routes through scenic and historic areas:
10 • 25 • 35 • 50 • 65 • 100 miles

Fully supported. Great rest stops. Photo ops.
All-you-can-eat outdoor barbecue lunch. 
Post-ride fun and Expo.

Check out our NEW VENUE for 2016.

Benefits Local Volunteer Emergency Squads 
& Safe Cycling Programs


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

This looks rather nice. I may ride this. Thanks for the posting


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Definitely interested. Anyone else?

EDIT- registered, looking forward to this!


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I am in, every year. Love the old 100 mile course but excited that they are changing it up this year. Well supported, well marked and a lot of the roads have been paved since last years edition. For the price, a very good ride in the most beautiful part of our state. ATMO


----------



## MonsterCrosser (Dec 9, 2011)

Liked, hope I can attend!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

chriscc63 said:


> This looks rather nice. I may ride this. Thanks for the posting


No problem... enjoy the day, it's fun.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Bump for anyone going.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Do they have rest stops at historic sites with a guide to explain the significance? 

Thanks for posting, it's nice to hear about all the ride options. My husband isn't a fan of road riding, but my sister is getting into it.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The two places that I know of that have info are Jockey Hollow and the old Tree in downtown Basking Ridge (has a sign that gives the significance). If you have never been to Jockey Hollow before there are several sites to stop at. Information center is at the begining and has a rest stop there depending on the ride. The Tempe Wick house, the Soldier Huts etc. The house is staffed, the Huts are not. The Great Swamp has information centers. All of this depends on the ride you are doing, you can check the website. The only rest stop that is at a site is J. Hollow, the rest are based on distance from starting point. Enjoy.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Almost here, I love this ride... :thumbsup: hope the weather holds out!


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Almost here, I love this ride... :thumbsup: hope the weather holds out!


So far it looks like we will be ok, possible rain and thunderstorms but later in the afternoon and over night. Hopefully this holds and gives everyone plenty of time to get back in before it gets dangerous.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Absolutely terrific ride!!! I wound up doing the 68 instead of the 100. Good thing too as I caught a bad case of leg cramps around mile 60. There was much more climbing than i anticipated, but most of it was early on. I caught a flat around mile 37 and had a local Morris Freewheeler not only help me, but join me for the rest of the ride. Outstanding group of people throughout the field today.

The event was extremely well-supported and the organizers should be more than proud of their efforts. I understand the GFNJ in September follows a similar course (Morris County is BEAUTIFUL btw), so I will definitely consider that ride as well. 

I'll be an early registrant for Ramble 9 next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

A terrific ride, weather held out. Although I have ridden in the past (7) events my legs where not prepared for the all the hill climbing, I guess the mental status took over the physical and I too suffered through terrible leg cramps (calf's) around the 60ish mile but I finished out with 65miles which lead me back to the staring point.

As always great food (BBQ) and good folks, will definitely be in the for next years "Ramble" as I continue my riding/training for the next event on my calendar... Ramapo Rally


----------

